# 2011 cruze LS 1.8L chirping!



## barleywilkerson (Jul 7, 2016)

forgot to mention that code *p013b* and *p0171* were both thrown when CEL came on, along with TC and Stabilicrap... *both codes are intake related...*

*P013b -CHEVROLET - HO2S Slow Response Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2*

Possible causes - Faulty Heated Oxygen Bank 1 Sensor 2 - Heated Oxygen Bank 1 Sensor 2 harness is open or shorted - Heated Oxygen Bank 1 Sensor 2 circuit poor electrical connection - Inappropriate fuel pressure - Faulty fuel injectors - *Intake air leaks may be faulty* - Exhaust gas leaks 

Read more: P013B CHEVROLET HO2S Slow Response Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2


*P0171 - CHEVROLET - Fuel Trim System Lean Bank 1*

CHEVROLET - Fuel Trim System Lean Bank 1

Read more: http://www.autocodes.com/p0171_chevrolet.htm

Possible causes
*Intake air leaks* - Faulty front heated oxygen sensor - Ignition misfiring - Faulty fuel injectors - Exhaust gas leaks - Incorrect fuel pressure - Lack of fuel - Faulty Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor - *Incorrect Positive Crankcase Ventilation (PCV) hose connection*


----------



## barleywilkerson (Jul 7, 2016)

*New cover goes on easy!*

New cover and gasket ordered through amazon. The gasket is pretty thick and pliable material, clean, and in good condition as expected.








The old cover and gasket with 88,000 miles of hardening, brittleness, and some cracks. My best guess is that the camshaft cover center bolt was over-tightened during PO/dealer maintenance, first, then coil pack bolts were also over-tightened at some point, with engine still hot, causing the gasket to deform and "flatten" beyond its sealing capability. This gasket was almost as hard as the cover, brittle, and so flat around the center bolt and #2 & #3 spark plugs that i think it would have failed whether the PCV valve was good or bad.








Shot of what's under the cover... camshafts and stuff! Little bit of crud on the driver's side, but pretty clean in general. 2 and 3 spark plug wells are discolored from oil leaking through.








repair complete and no more chirps! Also, looks so much cleaner since any crap got wiped up.





Everything fit like it should and there were no issues installing. If you don't have a #30 torx socket, 8mm is close enough to get the job done without screwing anything up. You do not have to remove the harness to do this if you are careful. Just unplug the few obvious connectors to get some slack. Remove the plastic pipe from PCV to intake and don't lose the spring clips. Remove old cover and gasket, cleanup surfaces and install new cover and gasket. Put the pipe back on without losing the clips! Plug stuff back in and start the car. Chirps are gone! Clear your codes and enjoy the silence.


----------



## barleywilkerson (Jul 7, 2016)

i think tomorrow i'm going to try and remove the PCV valve unit from the old cover and see what i can see. Looks like it IS potentially removable, if i can spread the plastic clips without breaking anything. I wonder if they were made this way just for ease of assembly, or if there was a plan at some point to make the PCV valve itself replaceable? Either way i'm curious to see the inside and find out if it is actually damaged...


----------

